# Billing Cardiolite



## brenda d lewis (Jan 29, 2010)

Physician billed A9500 with 1-unit.  The 1-unit was paid, but we should have billed 2-units.  How should I bill for 2nd unit   (same day of service) without claim denying as duplicate?  Thanks for any help


----------



## peeya (Jan 29, 2010)

might want to try billing with "corrected claim" mentioned in box 19 & increasing the units to 2


----------



## mmail (Jan 29, 2010)

That's  right , at most of the cases, the technologist use 2 dosis of cardiolite
You have two indicate in your program two units, or in yor 1500 (units position)


----------



## BLWilson (Jul 1, 2010)

*Charges for Nuc Med Drugs*

New to billing cardiology....  How do I know what to charge for the following HCPC codes???
A9500 Cardiolite
A9505 Thallium
J0152  Adenoscan 30mg (Adenosine)
L2785  Lexican
J0150  Adenosine
J1250  Debutamine 250mg
J1245  Persabtube IV\
Any help would be appreiciated


----------



## crberman (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can only bill what you pay for them.


----------



## peeya (Jul 12, 2010)

A9500 - depends how many dose is given.
A9505 - 4 units for every 3.5mCi given
J0152 - Depends how many mgs given (1 unit for every 30mg) so if 52 mg is given bill 2 units
J2785 - 4 units 
the rest I am not sure as we do not use this in the office.


----------

